# Is Anyone Else Liking The New Home Page?



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Good one Aaron!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the new "featured topics" i like how it gathers popular topics without me going through each individual sub-forums.









Wondering if it will update daily? weekly?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Good work Aaron! Request for future consideration is a mobile device viewing option. The forum apps don't do your work here justice.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The threads that show are ones that the mods and I believe that people would be interested in looking at. It does have an "auto" option, but it does not work all that great.

The mobile view is something that I am interested in improving. The company whose software that I use is currently working on a better mobile skin but it may take some time for them to finish.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SSF gettin' fancy up in here!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It displays too large on my computer and I have to reduce the size to about 85% when I open the page up. -- Tex


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Same for me Tex. I dont have a widescreen monitor so without adjusting the size i'm having to constantly scroll left to read posts.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a change. Better?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, fixed it for me! -- Tex


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, perfect now.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

1. This is pretty much the best forum as far as function and design I have had the pleasure of participating in.
2. I think that the new "Featured Topics" takes up way too much real estate.
3. Thank you for continuing to improve a forum that is already great.


----------

